# Sound coming from speakers is minimal. Very quiet.



## daxusb

Ok, so my friend was given a set of speakers.  She couldn't seem to make them work.  So, she asked me to help her with them.

They are just basic stereo speakers. (Front left, and right)

Now, when I plugged them into the speaker jack in her computer, everything seemed to be working fine.  But no sound.  So, I turned all the volume settings on her computer alllllll the way up, and the speakers all the way.  Even with all the volume settings maxed out, we could hear the music, but very very faintly.

So, I figured it was the speakers.  I plugged a set of headphones in, to make sure it was the speakers.  But no.  Still same thing, had sound on the headphones...just very very faint.

Is this a problem with the sound driver?  

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


Come on!  15 views and not one reply!

Can anybody help me with this??


----------



## johnb35

Check the output and see if digital is checked.  Since you have basic speakers, you can't have digital output checked.  Should be in the advanced properties.


----------



## daxusb

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!  Hopefully this works.


----------



## dug987654

On my laptop I can control the sound in four ways:

'All' and 'Midi/Wave' in the windows settings, and 
'All' and 'Midi/Wave' in the soundcard settings. 

So have a play around, and put all of the slide bars you can find to the max!


----------



## daxusb

Thank you again!  Will try both of these suggestions.


----------



## ellanky

A way to check if its her computer causing the problem and not the speakers is to take those same speakers and try on other output devices, such as: 

An MP3 or CD player, 
a DVD player [if you have the right cables], 
or another computer or laptop.


----------



## spike47

johnb35 said:


> Check the output and see if digital is checked.  Since you have basic speakers, you can't have digital output checked.  Should be in the advanced properties.



Hi

where is advanced properties ! .

cheers


----------

